

The Coming of Age of Millennials - desdiv
http://www.goldmansachs.com/our-thinking/outlook/millennials/index.html

======
tzs
I don't understand the "Beyond the Brand" section. They imply that Millennials
find brand less important than others, and in the "The Power of Social"
section in the same area of the presentation, they social is growing as the
importance of brands shrinks.

Yet looking at the chart in "Beyond the Brand", which shows for each age group
when asked about the statement "When I shop, I always try to buy branded
products", Millennials had the most people who answered "strongly agree", the
most who answered that plus "tend to agree", the least who "strongly
disagree", and the least who answer that or "tend to disagree".

The differences between the groups aren't very much, so I question whether
there is any actual difference in brand importance among the age groups, but
if there is I don't see how they can conclude that it is least among the
Millennials.

------
lscore720
Ugh, take a hike GS.

